# House alarm installer



## PatriciaFox (9 Oct 2008)

Hi all,

Could anyone recommend a house alarm company on Dublins Northside?

We have an alarm but the window sensors were removed and possibly damaged when new windows were put in.

Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## cossieh (9 Oct 2008)

*Re: Recommend a house alarm company North Dublin?*

hi patricia
got my alarm upgraded a few months ago
tricky as we live by a train line
went through a load of guys who just didnt fancy the job or didnt turn up when supposed to recce
in the end marino alarms did it for very competitive price and were tidy, courteous, efficient and reliable
good luck with it


----------



## cibby (10 Oct 2008)

*Re: Recommend a house alarm company North Dublin?*

Last week I got two guys to come and price ALARM job -- an upgrade. We have wired alarm system for nearly 20 years and recently its been going off spontaneously--at crazy times!-- price for upgrade to wired was HALF the wireless quote (is this normal?) 

We had our hearts set on wireless -the latest technology--anybody got experience of both to share please??

The guys I used from Golden pages were based in Ashbourne (ProfessionalProtectionSolutions John Bennet tel 0870667788) and in Batterstown (Gerry Kealy tel 0872426911). 

Both arrived in a day and seemed very professional about their job/ Am going to get aother quotation before I decide though.


----------



## PatriciaFox (10 Oct 2008)

*Re: Recommend a house alarm company North Dublin?*

cibby, would you mind telling us what sort of quotes you received? I wouldn't have a clue at the sort of money involved for an upgrade (which is essentially what I'm looking for)...


----------



## cibby (10 Oct 2008)

*Re: Recommend a house alarm company North Dublin?*

I have a 4-bed house, patio doors, etc- ordinary family home- upgrade e1500 and wireless e2300 from one guy-the other only offered wireless and his was e1600.
A third guy who came, I am afraid I would have no confidence in at all - he seemed a bit stupid and only would re-do all sensors etc- but no re-wiring. 
We think our problem is with the wiring....

Let me know if these are similar quotes to those you (or others) get.
I intend to try for another quotation today.


----------



## alaskaonline (10 Oct 2008)

*Re: Recommend a house alarm company North Dublin?*

just moved into a brand new house that had no alarm cables so best option for me was to go wireless.

Soundtech Security gave me the best quote € 650 for two bed room house. I called them on Tuesday and on Wedneday the alarm was set up and ready to go. You can call Anthony there on 01 8473410 or 087 9296766.

Can't recommend them enough (no I am not working for them) - they are very professional, have top technology and are based in Dublin 3, Marino.


----------



## colm (10 Oct 2008)

*Re: Recommend a house alarm company North Dublin?*

was that €650 for wireless?
What was included for that?


----------



## alaskaonline (10 Oct 2008)

*Re: Recommend a house alarm company North Dublin?*

yes indeed, it included remote control incl. panic button, sensors at the windows (obviously) and moving sensor. it's the same stuff eircom is using.


----------



## Leo (10 Oct 2008)

*Re: Recommend a house alarm company North Dublin?*



cibby said:


> We had our hearts set on wireless -the latest technology--anybody got experience of both to share please??


 
Wired is always better, wireless systems are just used to remove the need to chase in cables where they don't already exist. With the wireless, you have to change batteries every now and then.


----------



## annette mac (10 Oct 2008)

*Re: Recommend a house alarm company North Dublin?*

I don't agree that "wired is always better"  I've had a wireless phone watch system for the last 15 years and it's brilliant.  No disruption involved in the installation and because it's wireless. sensors could go in the most appropriate places which in our case would have been very difficult if it had been wired.


----------



## colm (10 Oct 2008)

*Re: Recommend a house alarm company North Dublin?*



alaskaonline said:


> yes indeed, it included remote control incl. panic button, sensors at the windows (obviously) and moving sensor. it's the same stuff eircom is using.


 
I doubt it I would be very sceptical of any wirless system for this price.
The equipment costs more than that to buy.

Leo there is no difference now between the reliability of wired or wireless systems. If a wirless system conforms to EN50131 then it has to be as goos as a wired system conforing to the same standard.
As for batteries they will last 5 years plus. When one goes we replace them all together. In that time frame your going to be replacing something anyway


----------



## Leo (13 Oct 2008)

*Re: Recommend a house alarm company North Dublin?*



colm said:


> Leo there is no difference now between the reliability of wired or wireless systems. If a wirless system conforms to EN50131 then it has to be as goos as a wired system conforing to the same standard.


 
I have no doubts about the quality of modern wireless systems, cost is the primary concern.


----------



## colm (13 Oct 2008)

*Re: Recommend a house alarm company North Dublin?*

If you are being quoted that low a price ask what quipment then intend to install


----------



## alaskaonline (14 Oct 2008)

*Re: Recommend a house alarm company North Dublin?*



> I doubt it I would be very sceptical of any wirless system for this price.


 
just because other companies rip you off, it doesn't mean that those who give you a fair price are not legitimate.  the quote i've stated was based on the company getting offers for more than one house in the same (new) street. they are a NSAI approved company & are licensed by the Private Security Authority. again i don't work for/ with them but i was very pleased with their service.

just seen they have a website, too http://www.soundtechsecurity.com/


----------



## ncahill (5 Nov 2008)

*Re: Recommend a house alarm company North Dublin?*

would like to thank alaskaonline for recommending Soundtech Security, They put a wirefree system into my home in swords and we are very pleased with the job done and also the service it was all done in 2 and a half hours , my sister out in balbriggan just got hers installed yesterday and is very pleased also.My husbands business premises needed an alarm and cctv and Soundtech Security  installed it. So thanks for the reccommendation, and I would also like to recommend them to anyone else here is the guys number Anthony Pigott 0879296766


----------



## colm (5 Nov 2008)

*Re: Recommend a house alarm company North Dublin?*

Their wire free system for €1000 is only 6 zones

*Wire Free Alarm System For€1,000* Pack Includes:
1 Control Panel 
3 Internal Movement Detectors
3 Door Contacts 
1 Dummy Bell Box
2 Inspection Visits a Year Included
1yrs Monitoring Included


What about your windows?
No Mention of an external bell  just a dummy box?
Looks like you are getting what you are paying for allright.


----------



## Sue Ellen (5 Nov 2008)

*Re: Recommend a house alarm company North Dublin?*



ncahill said:


> would like to thank alaskaonline for recommending Soundtech Security, They put a wirefree system into my home in swords and we are very pleased with the job done and also the service it was all done in 2 and a half hours , my sister out in balbriggan just got hers installed yesterday and is very pleased also.My husbands business premises needed an alarm and cctv and Soundtech Security  installed it. So thanks for the reccommendation, and I would also like to recommend them to anyone else here is the guys number Anthony Pigott 0879296766



Hi,

Welcome to AAM.

Such a glowing recommendation from a first time poster could make AAM users quite wary.  Can you confirm if you have any association with this company?

Thanks,

Sue Ellen.


----------



## colm (6 Nov 2008)

*Re: Recommend a house alarm company North Dublin?*

I was thinking the same myself


----------



## alaskaonline (6 Nov 2008)

*Re: Recommend a house alarm company North Dublin?*

i have no association with this company other than just being a happy customer.
and colm - yes of course my windows were included! note that like any other company - you get different offers on the website than dealing directly with them e.g. phone.
not sure if sue ellen and colm are really interested in getting an alarm or are just leaving negative comments for the sake of it but if you are really looking for an alarm, why dont you ring this guy and discuss everything in detail with him/ them (it's a company afterall  )? 
OP asked for a recommendation and that's all i did without any association with the company!


----------



## scals (6 Nov 2008)

*Re: Recommend a house alarm company North Dublin?*

We went down the same route of looking for an alarm a couple of years ago.  We eventually went with phonewatch.  It would appear that they regularly have special offers which in our case included:

- a set amount of sensors etc with the extras we wanted at a special rate
- free monitoring for 3 years
- interest free option (to pay over 3 years)

We now pay monitoring at €30 pm.  this is not the cheapest option but it includes free replacement of any parts that are not working - including sensors.  It also includes free servicing.

I have found the system really good.  I think overall it's good value for money and have never had any problem with it.  The customer service is excellent.

Btw - had a wired alarm in previous house and had nothing but problems with it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## colm (6 Nov 2008)

*Re: Recommend a house alarm company North Dublin?*

Can you confirm the make of the equipment used in this installation?
PS Rang this company today & I was referred to the €1000 offer on the web site as the basic offer.
The one I posted above. 3 doors & 3 PiRs no windows & no external Bell.
I find it hard to believe you got twice this offer for nearly half the price.

PS  Im an only here giving free advice ,I only post links to my own web site which offers free advice, I do not pimp my Company at all...


----------



## Sue Ellen (6 Nov 2008)

*Re: Recommend a house alarm company North Dublin?*



alaskaonline said:


> i have no association with this company other than just being a happy customer.
> and colm - yes of course my windows were included! note that like any other company - you get different offers on the website than dealing directly with them e.g. phone.
> not sure if sue ellen and colm are really interested in getting an alarm or are just leaving negative comments for the sake of it but if you are really looking for an alarm, why dont you ring this guy and discuss everything in detail with him/ them (it's a company afterall  )?
> OP asked for a recommendation and that's all i did without any association with the company!



Hi,

The question wasn't directed at yourself as you will see that I quoted ncahill's post.

As moderators we regularly ask for these confirmations to ensure that people are not trying to use AAM for free advertising which is in breach of 

Thanks for your concern regarding my house alarm but its working perfectly at the moment along with the dog keeping everyone on their toes with his barking.


----------



## WaterWater (19 Feb 2009)

I have a house alarm that is ringing when "unarmed". The company that installed it want a call out charge of €120 + VAT. 
Would this be a normal price to pay for a call out?  Could anyone recommend someone who might know what is causing this problem and fix it at a reasonable price?


----------



## colm (19 Feb 2009)

There is a tamper condition or some other system fault causing the system to activate even though it is disarmed.
The call out price is a little high around €80-€100 is average inclunding first hours labour & an estimate if further work is required.
I will PM you a couple of links of companies that can help if your in or around the dublin area


----------



## shesells (22 Feb 2009)

Our alarm was put in before the new rules about alarm installation a couple of years ago. It now needs servicing as it went off last week and while the external cut out at 20 mins as its supposed to, the internal kept ringing. Legal limit is now 1 hour I think?

Anyway the guy who put our alarm in was our electrician and he's now not licenced to install alarms so he can't do it. Any recommendations? System is 5 years old. West County Dublin.


----------



## Moneypit (23 Feb 2009)

Hi, I've used two crowds previously, both I'd recommend.  One was Alarm Fix on the Nangor Road and the other (most recently) was Direct Secure based in Lucan (they service all alarm systems).


----------



## colm (23 Feb 2009)

shesells said:


> It now needs servicing as it went off last week and while the external cut out at 20 mins as its supposed to, the internal kept ringing. Legal limit is now 1 hour I think?


There is no legal limit for the internal bell. Though as a matter of courtosy we would set apartments & the like to 60 or 90 minutes 
I will PM our details if you want us to take a look at it..[/quote]


----------



## Maximus152 (14 Mar 2009)

I am gob smacked..1600 for alarms... I fitted my own (house was pre-wired as most new homes are) out side bell, internal bong, windows sensors, door sensors and control panle for 150 Euro, am I missing something here, labour okay, but took me best part of a day. Well all I can say is you ppl have way to much money, I would pay that on a nice 2 week holiday, actaully thats what I will do now after seeing those prices. Gald I read this now.


Maximus22

Exits room scrathing head, with a Holiday brochure tucked under arm ... whistling badly ...Dee Dee na na na Saturday nite, I feel the air is..


----------



## colm (14 Mar 2009)

Where did you buy that equipment for €150 what make etc.
If this is EN standard equipment  I'll be shopping there.


----------



## Maximus152 (14 Mar 2009)

Colm, I bought Arithec alarm, think thats how you spell it, available in most Elect whole salers. I went with a shopping list, how many window (each window I put a Inetria/manetic sensor) each door (open close magnetic sensor, 1 outside bell, 1 internal bong, 1 control panel and one touch screen.


----------



## Swallows (14 Mar 2009)

Same here Maximus152, 

Last week I was given quote for *€1400* , I am now in possession of a 'yale alarm system ' which consists of, 5 PIR's, 2 door sensors, outside box, 2 panic buttons, inside control box and another thingy which goes in box outside which has light indicating alarm is working.
 DVD instruction for installation.Will install tomorrow.

 All this for *€300*, so can I join you in singing, de dee na na na. and enough left for holiday.


----------



## colm (14 Mar 2009)

Maximus152 said:


> Colm, I bought Arithec alarm, think thats how you spell it, available in most Elect whole salers. I went with a shopping list, how many window (each window I put a Inetria/manetic sensor) each door (open close magnetic sensor, 1 outside bell, 1 internal bong, 1 control panel and one touch screen.


 
You bought an Aritech CS250 1 Keypad 1 internal Siren ! External Bell/strobe 1 3.2 amp (or greater) battery 1 PiR & all the sensors & contacts required for €150??????
Whos the supplier??? I'll be opening an account there if your telling the truth.

PS  whats the touch screen???


----------



## Maximus152 (15 Mar 2009)

Swallows, 
excellent glad to hear that, grab me a Sun Lounger while your on way lol.


----------



## Maximus152 (15 Mar 2009)

Colm, ah yes you have me (I am a liar!), your rite was probably closer to 200 Euro. Got all parts from a Czech guy (great chap) which I got to fit out parents home (wired from scratch), which he did double quick under my undivided attention..learned qucikly. He supplied me all equioment for my house and I fitted it. Touch screen I meant a Key Pad which I appoligise for, why you did not work that out is a mystery. Finally in my social and working circle I am not used to some one questioning my ethics (look it up) without even knowing me or good reason. Therefore we part company here. Happy to continue thread though...and Holiday ...see you there Swallows...pass the sun cream!

Maxius152
They are out there!


----------



## Maximus152 (15 Mar 2009)

Bye the way, my next Project shall be a Electric shower. I will fit myself, anyone recommend a good make with a pump in built (I assume thats recommended). I will take main feed from water tank in the attic and power from CSU in hall (cooker cable 16 mm sq? I think?). Anyways I will try and price total cost this week, has anyone done one lately.

Maximus152


----------



## colm (15 Mar 2009)

Maximus152 said:


> Touch screen I meant a Key Pad which I appoligise for, why you did not work that out is a mystery.


 
Not a mystery really. The CS250 doesn't have a touch screen
You say you got the equipment from a Guy who fitted out your parents house ..
Is he a licenced installer or a wholesaler??
Otherwise you are breaking the law. As you are not quoting a proper source I would say your statements are not credible. I would also highly recommend you get a professional to install your electric shower. With the high current these units use , it will be very dangerous if not installed correctly & with the right gauge cable.


----------



## Swallows (16 Mar 2009)

Hi everyone, an update on my alarm that I bought from the internet last week. We installed it yesterday, five sensors, two door, two panic buttons. key pad. main siren box.

This is what is involved in installing. Assemble all parts on kitchen table. Get instruction booklet. take cover off main siren box and follow instructions re moving from on to off etc. then programme in all sensors etc. all this entails is pressing the button on each. When all parts are programmed in it is time to start mounting.

 The main siren box goes up first on outside of house. Now, the instructions will tell you to do all the drilling at this stage but we did all the marking and drilling before we programmed in the parts.

We had everything ready to mount, once you programme in you get one hour to complete the process. you can re set to get another hour if needed.We live in a small bungalow but if you live in a larger two storey you would be better to do the drilling as you go along because every sensor has to be within range of main siren box.

When all the sensors are mounted it's time to test. We did this by setting the alarm and going outside. My daughter then climbed in her bedroom window and hey presto success. I was extremely pleased to be able to say I had saved €1100.

 This is a good quality alarm ( Yale ) and really it can be installed by anyone who is able to read and follow instructions. All that's needed is to take a little care but there's a DVD and you can play that over until you have a grasp of how to go about it. 

It is not a monitored alarm but you can set the siren to go for four or ten minutes if set off. This alarm is no mystery and it can be installed by yourself with some one to help by holding the ladder and passing screws etc. You also have the satisfaction of knowing that you dont need to call someone out if something goes wrong because you have the instruction book and DVD to refer to.


----------



## colm (16 Mar 2009)

well done on a good  completion time.
What you need to check here is the specifications of your home insurance.
If your home is specified as having an alarm system, in the event of a claim it may be invalidated because the system does not conform to standards.


----------



## Swallows (16 Mar 2009)

Hi Colm, my house insurance was taken out last July so no alarm was included then, but for renewal purposes if this alarm does not conform to whatever standards are in operation then it doesn't really matter as I am more concerned with keeping out unwanted visitors than saving a few Euro.

However, people need to be aware of the costs associated with alarm installation and what I'm saying is this. €1400 is a lot of money to someone on an average weekly wage and then there is the service charges as well. If someone can buy an alarm system and fit it them selves what is the problem with that. One thing it does highlight is the profit being made by the installers which is fine for them but I would say that €1100 is beyond the pale. Lets have some fair play here please.


----------



## Maximus152 (16 Mar 2009)

Swallows, you do not need to convince me. I am a qulified electricain by trade (Kevin street fame) went on to do a Degree in Eng,. so I am out of the actual hands on game (but have my trades junior/senior). That aside fitting an alarm is 2nd nature, I will tell you something, if the alarm works thats the main thing any one who tells you any different is wrong. As you see here if you make you point you will get all sorts of know it alls knocking you as you question their importance, give me a brake! I have done and still do all jobs in my own home never any issue, next one shall be the shower, I have nt done the plumbing before but looks very do able, in any case I  have a good mate who can do plumbing for me. Swallows congrats on the work and enjoy the Holiday.


----------



## colm (16 Mar 2009)

If you are happy to install yourself & everything works fine & that give you the security you want thats fine.
You are not highlighting the profits being made by installers though. As an installer we must use equipment that conforms to the standards. We do not have the luxury of buying the cheap diy stuff.
An alarm is all about making you feel safe in your own home. If a DIY system does that for you then the system is doing the most important part of its job.
For me the most important thing is the protection of my family. I have a monitored system ( which I pay for the same as everyone else) If I pay monitoring fees for the next 20 years & never require Garda response i'm happy its money well spent. If in the 21st year I press a panic button & get the Garda response that we may need, I would consider the 5000-6000 I have spent on monitoring money well spent.
To each their own I have no problem with people installing their own syatems. I was meerly pointing out the risks to be aware of. Its very easy when filling out insurance forms to tick yes to having an alarm without thinking of the consequences.


----------



## Maximus152 (16 Mar 2009)

Yes Im not knocking getting an installer and would recommend in doing so, all I am pointing out is that if you can not afford to do so fo what ever reason and you have the resources then give it ago. For instance if i was for my business I would get the experts and if I had not back ground in a field of electrical appreciation as it would could turn out dettremenatl to your home. You pay for what you get, one which calls the Garda or a service is a genuine good idea and gives piec of mind, again you get what you pay for... All I have done is satisfied my own requirements in a budget and calculated risk point of view. For intsance do not attemp electric shower if not a certified approved electricain as well as any other house wiring...in my opinion.


----------



## colm (16 Mar 2009)

Agreed!!


----------



## Gordanus (21 Mar 2009)

*Re: Recommend a house alarm company North Dublin?*



alaskaonline said:


> just moved into a brand new house that had no alarm cables so best option for me was to go wireless.
> 
> Soundtech Security gave me the best quote € 650 for two bed room house. I called them on Tuesday and on Wedneday the alarm was set up and ready to go. You can call Anthony there on 01 8473410 or 087 9296766.
> 
> Can't recommend them enough (no I am not working for them) - they are very professional, have top technology and are based in Dublin 3, Marino.



Well, I rang them and they arranged to come out to me to give me a quote.....I waited and waited, no sign of them and they never rang to cancel.  So I won't be going with them.


----------



## colm (21 Mar 2009)

*Re: Recommend a house alarm company North Dublin?*

PM me your details if you want a quote.


----------



## Gordanus (16 Apr 2009)

In the end, I went with Cuala Security & found them very reliable and professional. www.cualasecurity.com They did exactly what they said they'd do, on time, and didn't try to pressure me into more than I wanted. No connection with them at all, just a happy customer.


----------

